# Cold Weather



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A pistol I was checking out jammed on me yesterday after seven years of flawless service. Switching ammo and magazines the same result after several tests. The round simply would not chamber all the way. After dissembling the gun I noticed the lubricant I used last (plain outers gun oil) was gummed up on the action and slide. Using Break Free CLP I wiped everything down, reassembled the gun and it is working flawless again. Long way to the question but..................I'm satisfied the culprit was the below freezing weather coupled with the stiff and gummed up oil on the slide and action but now I'm in search of the best lubricate that works extremely well in cold weather. Any suggestions?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Spray on Moly


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Tetra gun or EEZ-Ox. Both will keep semi-auto shotguns working well below 0.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have to give those a try. I'd rather have no gun than one I can't depend on.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the winter I use TSI 301 very sparingly. Never had a problem.

huntin1


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

huntin1, what type of stores usually carry something like TSI 301? Doing a search it sounds like a really good product.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

You just used it...

CLP.

All I use. Last time I cleaned my beretta 92 was in July. Didn't clean it for ~3500 rounds again until the new year..

But even that I think was more because I had wrist pain and I think I was limp wristing.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I get mine at a local sporting goods store. They sell guns, hunting and fishing equipment, boats and motorcycles, that sort of thing. I've never looked for it at one of the big name places like Cabela's, Gander Mountain etc. Who knows, they could even have it at WalMart, I've never checked there either.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Glad you found this out at the range and not when you really needed it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Glad you found this out at the range and not when you really needed it.


No kidding.............. that's why I said I'd rather have no gun at all than one that is unreliable. Can't think of a better way to end up face down in the dirt. I can honestly say I've never had a auto pistol jam on me before except for the occasional stove pipe round when shooting cheap plinking 22 ammo a gun didn't like. This particular gun is a KelTec 32 auto and has never given me a problem so it was a little unsettling to think it could have failed when as you said it was really needed.


----------

